# Mehrere Sounds übereinander mischen



## holics (29. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich versuche mich gerade in Adobe Audition und versuche dort mehrere Sounds übereinander zu mischen. Also Sound 1 beginnt bei 0 Sound 2 erst ab 20 Sekunden etc.. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich dort mehrere Spuren erstelle. Habe immer nur eine.

Es soll ja ganz simple Programme für diese Aufgabe geben. Könnt Ihr mir sonst eines empfehlen?

Ich danke jedem der mir weiterhelfen kann!


----------



## laCrizz (29. Juli 2005)

Geh mal bei der Ansicht auf den Reiter von der Multirackansicht.....


----------



## angel21o (23. August 2005)

hey leute ich versuche meine eigene musik zu machen aber ich finde einfach keine guten programme ausser bpm! aber bpm klappt irgendwie nicht mehr bei mir könnt ihr mir vielleicht so ein ähnliches empfehlen was auch aufnehmen kann?!  
danke


----------

